# fetchmail -> cannot find my own host..

## calmar

hi, fetchmail actually works but there is still this message:

root@calmar etc # fetchmail

fetchmail: WARNING: Running as root is discouraged.

gethostbyname failed for calmar

Name or service not knownCannot find my own host in hosts database to qualify it!

Trying to continue with unqualified hostname.

DO NOT report broken Received: headers, HELO/EHLO lines or similar problems!

DO repair your /etc/hosts, DNS, NIS or LDAP instead.

fetchmail: background fetchmail at 9066 awakened.

/etc/hosts

127.0.0.1        localhost.localdomain localhost

::1             localhost

It's on a single PC connected to the internet via DHCP

many thanks for any hints.

calmar

----------

## Mike Hunt

As you can see in your /etc/hosts file, the hostname "calmar" is not represented, therefore the failure.

A simple  /etc/hosts example would look something like this:

```
127.0.0.1 mybox.at.myplace mybox localhost
```

Also make sure the /etc/conf.d/hostname file is correctly configured. Review the Gentoo Handbook Chapter 8 if necessary.

----------

## calmar

Thanks.

----------

## tomk

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

----------

